# Cits ... >  Vajag 27MHz PWM

## Juris4cm

Sveiki... Vajag dabūt programmētāju kurš varētu no mikrokontroliera 1-3Ls vērtībā dabūt PWM uz 27MHz... Pats esmu Atmel programmētājs bet cik skatos tad 27MHz varētu atbalstīt tikai ATXmega čipi bet tiem ir MLF-44 korpus un izskatās ka nav SPI interfeiss - īsāk sakot meklēju kuram būtu aparatūra un zināšanas lai tādus kodētu.. Ja jau pats neprogošu tad domāju ka vairs nav starpība vai ņemt ARM vai PIC vai AVR tādēļ varbūt ir kāds kurš var dabūt 27MHz PWM ar mikreni (ARM, PIC vai AVR) 1-3Ls vērtībā ?

----------


## JDat

AVR+CPLD neder?

----------


## zzz

Paardon, 4 centimetru juri, tu kaut kaa akuraataak izklaasti ko tu tur iisti gribi?

Impulsus ar atkaartoshanas frekvenci 27 MHz, kurs katrs atseviskjais impulss buus ar impulsa platuma modulaaciju? Tad aizmirsti par mikrokontroleriem uz vietas.

Jeb tu gribi iekurbuleet mikrokontrolera PWM moduli ar takts frekvenci 27 MHz un tad shis dos aaraa, pienjemsim 27/256 = ~100kHz impulsus ar 8 bitu PWM?

----------


## JDat

Atkārtošanās frekvenci 27 Mhz vajag. Zzz, pameklē citus biedrīša tofikus, vellu redzēsi... Šis tur kilovatīgu slodzi ar tādu frekvenci kustinās.
Ja es zinātu nafig kaut ko tādu dzīvē vajag...

----------


## Juris4cm

8 bitu AVR PWM velk līdz 64MHz bet tur ir problēma ka tos var dabūt 4kāršojot vai 8kāršojot ieejas kloku. Nav tāda X-Tal kuru 4kāršojot vai 8kāršojot var dabūt 27.00 - 27.4 MHz... zzz ja ko nezini, tas nenozīmē ka tas neeksistē  ::  Ir ATXMega sērija kuru pamatfrekvence velk līdz 32MHz un cena sakarīga (~2Ls) bet tiem ir krievisks korpus un interfeis - neesmu ar tādiem saskāries.

----------


## Juris4cm

Vai AVR+CPLD nemaksās vairāk par 3Ls?  Šis nav tam projektam kur jāvirina 1kW... Šī būs savdabīga programmējama rācija uz attālumu ~ 100m.. Pašizmaksa ir ierobežota jo doma ražot masveidā.

----------


## karloslv

Juri, tu sajēdz, kā dzelziskais PWM strādā?

----------


## Juris4cm

Es nemeklēju cilvēku kurš zin kas ir iekšā "dzelzī"...Es meklēju cilvēku kurš ar mikrokontrolieru palīdzību var dabūt 27MHz PWM. Es dabūju 64MHz un nedomāju ka dabūt 27MHz būs kas kosmiskāks par 64MHz.. Nevaru uztaisīt tikai tādēļ ka 64MHz var dabūt ar 4kārtīgu vai 8kārtīgu reizinājumu bet nav tādu X-Tal kuri būtu 27/4 vai 27/8 Mhz

----------


## zzz

> Atkārtošanās frekvenci 27 Mhz vajag. Zzz, pameklē citus biedrīša tofikus, vellu redzēsi... Šis tur kilovatīgu slodzi ar tādu frekvenci kustinās.
> Ja es zinātu nafig kaut ko tādu dzīvē vajag...


 Nu jaa, tieshi taapeec jau arii 4 centimetru jurim tika apvaicaats peec precizeejuma, ko shis iisti grib, ka agraakos postos (un arii shajaa teemaa) shis ir demonstreejis visai netradicionaalas veelmes un izpratnes par elektroniku.

Kas raksturiigi, uz uzdoto jautaajumu shis pamurmuleeja, bet taa arii neatbildeeja. Nu i fik, shameejaa probleema, ka gjeniaalaa ideja nestraadaas.




> Nav tāda X-Tal  kuru 4kāršojot vai 8kāršojot var dabūt 27.00 - 27.4 MHz...


 4 centimetru juri, ja ko  nezini, tas nenozīmē ka tas neeksistē  :: . Protams ka ir taadi kristaali un veel ir arii programmeejamie takts gjeneratori, no kuriem tu vari dabuut aaraa jebkuru nestandarta frekvenci sapraata robezhaas. Tu taisi sev probleemu tur, kur taadas nemaz nav. 

Pashlaik tu tak vienalga nodarbojies ar prototipa fantazeeshanu. Nu tad panjem shirpotreba Rfid kristaalu uz 13,56MHz, iekurbulee to ar gjeneratoru uz logjikas, izdali ar vienu trigeri un iebaro savam mikrokontrolerim kaa aareejo takts signaalu. Un peec tam reizini ar chetri cik tik patiikaas.




> var  dabūt 27MHz PWM.


 juriiti, veelreiz tev tas pats jautaajums, ko tu iisti domaa ar 27MHz PWM? Un vai tu vispaar apjeedz un staadies priekshaa, kas naak aaraa no PWM modulja, kas tiek takteets ar 27 MHz frekvenci?

Papildjautaajums, tev, jopt, frekvences meeriitaajs vispaar ir, radiokonstruktor? Ko labu sameeriiji no sava 64 MHz eksperimenta?

----------


## korium

Lai raksturotu PWM, ar frekvenci vien nepietiek.
Ļoti būtisks parametrs ir signāla aizpildījuma izšķirtspēja. Kāds ir tās maksimālais pieļaujamais solis?

----------


## Juris4cm

> Nu tad panjem shirpotreba Rfid kristaalu uz 13,56MHz, iekurbulee to ar  gjeneratoru uz logjikas, izdali ar vienu trigeri un iebaro savam  mikrokontrolerim kaa aareejo takts signaalu. Un peec tam reizini ar  chetri cik tik patiikaas.


 Vai varētu kādu linku ar ģeneratoru uz loģikas ar to Rfid (nesaprotu kas ir rfid) kristālu un dalīšanu ar trigeri? Pagaidām izklausās pieņemami lēti..




> frekvences meeriitaajs vispaar ir, radiokonstruktor?


 ir 200MHz digitālais OSC un frekvences mērītājs līdz 2.4GHz.. Nezinu vai sakritība, bet abi rādīja 64MHz.. Vai tiešām te bez uzbraucieniem nevar iztikt? Visi laikam televizoru remontā strādā ka tik iedomīgi  ::

----------


## Juris4cm

> Protams ka ir taadi kristaali


 NAV tādu kristālu, kuru frekvenci reizinot ar 4 vai ar 8 var dabūt 27MHz.. GOOGLES tante izmeta pilnu sarakstu ar kristālu frekvencēm...

Jēga ir tāda ka pats AVR pieņem input kloku līdz 20MHz. Reizinot input kloku ar 4 vai ar 8 viņš var dot līdz 32 vai 64MHz PWM.. Tātad maksimālais inputs ir 8MHz lai izmantotu šo funkciju.. Bet NAV tādu Xtal kuri strādā uz 6.75MHz vai 3.375MHz... Tikko ienāca prātā ka ja varētu izdalīt tos 13.56MHz ar 2 tad varētu sareizinot ar 4 dabūt tos 27MHz.. Vai kāds varētu iemest linku ar loģikas ģeneratoru uz kristālu kura dod ārā pusi no xtal frekvences?

----------


## JDat

Man arī vajag šo to uz 27 MHz. Varbūt nepārcenties un nepiesārņo ēteru. Jebšu vajadzēs darīt tā: kurš stiprāks, tam sakari...

----------


## M_J

Varbūt Juris tiešam varētu pateikt, ko viņš domā ar 3 burtu kombināciju PWM?

----------


## Juris4cm

PWM jeb Pulse width modulation ir iebūvēta funkcija mikrokontrolieriem kura prasa maz koda un ir visātrdarbīgākā izeja.. Tādēļ izmantoju terminu PWM nevis oscilācijas vai hz kā tur elektroniķiem pieņemts.. Pa lielam man vajag oscilācijas, kuras varu modulēt, atslēgt un ieslēgt atkarībā no algoritma.. Visefektīvāk sanāk izmantot mikrokontrolieri kurš tad arī var radīt oscilācijas un atkarībā no algoritma tās, ieslēgt, izslēgt, modulēt..

----------


## M_J

No AVR Tu PWM izejā 27MHz nedabūsi! Ja Tev liekas, ka dabūsi, Tu kaut ko neesi sapratis.

----------


## JDat

AVR nederēs. Kas ir ar ARM? Nu labi, nav svarīgi vai ARM var attiecīgu PWM pacelt. Vispār... Zini man ir līdzīga vajadzība un tajā pat 27 MHz diapazonā. Vienīgi man svarīgi lai strādā, nevis lai būtu lēti. Kad realizēšu (ja realizēšu) tad pastāstīšu, citādi vēl manā vietā aizņemsi ēteru kad man vajadzēs...

----------


## zzz

> No AVR Tu PWM izejā 27MHz nedabūsi! Ja Tev liekas, ka dabūsi, Tu kaut ko neesi sapratis.


 Tur ir veel prikoliigaak - 4 centimetru juris uzskata ka vinsh pat esot bijis izmeeriijis 64 MHz PWM no saviem eksperimentiem ar atmeliem. Nepietiek ka vinsh nefilmee kas ir PWM un kaa tas tiek realizeets mikrokontroleros, tak shis vel arii meeriit nemaak.

----------


## JDat

Jāpievienojas zzz, pie tam... Jurītim par to uzbraucienu ka visi ir TV mestari, vajadzētu kārtīgi sadot pa ļekām... Kāpēc katrs tirliņš domā ka ir visgudrais?

----------


## zzz

> PWM jeb Pulse width modulation ir iebūvēta funkcija mikrokontrolieriem kura prasa maz koda un ir visātrdarbīgākā izeja.. Tādēļ izmantoju terminu PWM nevis oscilācijas vai hz kā tur elektroniķiem pieņemts.. Pa lielam man vajag oscilācijas, kuras varu modulēt, atslēgt un ieslēgt atkarībā no algoritma.. Visefektīvāk sanāk izmantot mikrokontrolieri kurš tad arī var radīt oscilācijas un atkarībā no algoritma tās, ieslēgt, izslēgt, modulēt..


 juriiti, tev ir smagi taraakaani galvaa un aarkaartiigi vaarga saprashana par lietaam, ar kuraam tu meegjini knibinaaties.

Dariisim vienkaarshi - uzziimee teoreetiskaas oscilograammas signaaliem,kurus tev gribaas un fantazeejaas, un pieraksti shiem niistamaas nanosekundes un mikrosekundes klaat gan. 

Ja tu sheit tjipa gribi noalgot inzhenieri, kas tev to konkreeto briinuma apakshsisteemu taisiis, tad tev ir jaaspeej sapraatiigi formuleet un izklaastiit tehniskais uzdevums.

Liidz shim tu nesakariigi murgo un runaa dazhaadas aplamiibas.

----------


## Juris4cm

M_J palasi Attiny45 aprakstu.. Ir AVR kuriem pamatfrekvence ir 66MHz

----------


## Juris4cm

Šķiet ka te tiešām idioti salasījušies.. Jūs kādreiz aprakstus arī lasat un lodāmurus rokās ņemat vai vieni un tie paši komentētāji sēž visās tēmās un saprot visu no mehānikām, visiem mikrokontrolieru veidiem un remontējot televizorus rakstat savus gudros komentārus par neko?

----------


## JDat

Šķiet ka te viens pārgudrais grib parādīt idiotiem vietu. Turpini tādā garā un zini. Viss gēniālais ir viekārš. Var bez MCU un PWN visu izdarīt. Pakasi ķirbi un izdomā kā, tad dabūsi piecinieku (atzīmi nevis naudu).

----------


## zzz

> NAV tādu kristālu, kuru frekvenci reizinot ar 4 vai ar 8 var dabūt 27MHz.. GOOGLES tante izmeta pilnu sarakstu ar kristālu frekvencēm...
> 
> Jēga ir tāda ka pats AVR pieņem input kloku līdz 20MHz. Reizinot input kloku ar 4 vai ar 8 viņš var dot līdz 32 vai 64MHz PWM.. Tātad maksimālais inputs ir 8MHz lai izmantotu šo funkciju.. Bet NAV tādu Xtal kuri strādā uz 6.75MHz vai 3.375MHz...


 http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...REE-ND/1022131

juriiti, tavs tupums un rocinju liikums ir bezgaliigs. Tagad tu esi paraadaa forumam kasti alus. Tieshi par tavu stulbumu.






> Tikko ienāca prātā ka ja varētu izdalīt tos 13.56MHz ar 2 tad varētu sareizinot ar 4 dabūt tos 27MHz.. Vai kāds varētu iemest linku ar loģikas ģeneratoru uz kristālu kura dod ārā pusi no xtal frekvences?


 juriiti, a pielikt T-trigeri klaat prieksh daliishanas tev par kompliceetu uzdevums?

Ja tas tev par gruutu un jaaprasa forumaa (a regjistreejies azh no 2008. gada), tad tu esi izveeleejies sev nepiemeerotu un paaraak sarezhgjiitu hobija laucinju. Pa pieciem gadiem vismaz taadus pamatus jau nu iemaaciities dereeja.

----------


## JDat

izskatās ka 27 MHz vietā autoram vajag... Da pofig kādu frekvenci, ka tik ar kvarcu. Nu kur vēl vienkārāks un lētāks koncepts? http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/...ansmitter.html

----------


## zzz

> Jāpievienojas zzz, pie tam... Jurītim par to uzbraucienu ka visi ir TV mestari, vajadzētu kārtīgi sadot pa ļekām... Kāpēc katrs tirliņš domā ka ir visgudrais?


 Nuu, mans priekslikums buutu ar juriiti veel drusku paniekoties kaadas paaris dieninjas humora peec, un peec tam shim iegaazt banu uz laicinju. Audzinoshos noluukos. 

Galu galaa kopsh epja aizieshanas uz citiem mediibu laukiem (NASA un rakjeshu konstrueeshana, yo!!!) sen nebija shaads glupiibu daudzums gadiijies.

----------


## zzz

> Šķiet ka te tiešām idioti salasījušies.. Jūs kādreiz aprakstus arī lasat un lodāmurus rokās ņemat vai vieni un tie paši komentētāji sēž visās tēmās un saprot visu no mehānikām, visiem mikrokontrolieru veidiem un remontējot televizorus rakstat savus gudros komentārus par neko?


 Vai shis 4 centimetru juriisha izpildiijumaa skaitiisies formuleets tehniskais uzdevums ar uzziimeetaam oscilogrammaam vinjam nepiecieshamajiem signaaliem?  ::

----------


## next

Es gribeetu aizraadiit ka taa taktsfrekvenchu reizinaashana caur PLL darbojas.
Un kur PLL, tur dzhiteris arii.
MCU darbiibai jau tas neko lielu netraucee, bet prieksh radio var galiigi nederiigs buut.

P.S. Sholaiku MCU tak sen jau pa tiesho var 27MHz gjenereet.

----------


## karloslv

Kā tad, visi tagad idioti, viens gudrais ģēnijs. Tev jau vairākas reizes cilvēki, kas lodāmuru tur rokās jautā - KO tev vajag? Jo no tā teksta, ko tu murmulē, neko nevar saprast, un tas neveido nekādu jēgu. Juri, tu esi kaut reizi pateicis, kādu izšķirtspēju bitos tev tam PWM vajag? Tu tiešām saproti, kas ir PWM? Tas, ka tev 27MHz iegūšanai vajadzēs vispirms takts signālu ar n*27 MHz, to tu saproti? Jeb tev vajag 1 bita PWM?

----------


## JDat

interesanti kur tad palika 4cm krāniņa īpašnieks... Laikam dabūja ko gribēja un notinās lodēt savus hlamus, kurus pēc tam tirgos augšā...

----------


## zzz

Njemot veeraa kaa un cik ilgi juriitis jau konstruee sho savu biznesa ideju, lai tiktu liidz paardoshanai shim buus jaapuulaas veel vismaz otrus piecus gadus.

Peec tam izraadiisies ka apuraats nemaz nestraadaa, sho neviens nepeerk vai labaakajaa gadiijumaa - 4 cm juriiti panjems aiz pakaljas Elektrosakaru direkcija, jo aparaata cuukoshanaas eeteraa ir aarpus jebkaadaam sapraata robezhaam.

----------


## ezis666

No AVR var dabūt max CPUclk/8 PWM, tas ir priekš minētā attiny 8MHz. Bet drīzākais ir jāzin ko grib
Edit: jāataisa PWM ar komparatoru un zāģa ģeneratoru ::

----------

